# Power steering cooler



## LEt (Jul 7, 2020)

I have 2001 Altima that has a leak in the PS cooler. Does anybody have a link to a site on how to replace it? Or can anyone tell me how to replace it?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Your Altima does not come with an OEM PS cooler from the factory. You must have an aftermarket PS cooler add-on. You can buy PS coolers at AdvanceAuto. The cooler is most likely connected to the low pressure side of the system; it's a matter of disconnecting the hoses to the cooler and then just replace the cooler.


----------

